# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Предлагаю работу >  Преподаватель в ДШИ

## areshek

Здравствуйте. Приглашаю на должность преподавателя в Бижбулякскую ДШИ (с.Бижбуляк, Республика Башкортостан) З.П. от 30 тыс. руб. Комфортабельное жилье (квартира) предоставляется.

----------

PAN (14.12.2019)

----------


## PAN

> на должность преподавателя в Бижбулякскую ДШИ


Что преподавать???...)))

Люблю Башкирию - лагман бесподобный, гусиные фермы и святая вера продавцов придорожных магазинчиков в то, что если зашел в магазин, то уже согласен на обслуживание на башкорт теле...)))  
Когда иностранцы спрашивают меня - как понять Россию, я говорю - езжайте в Башкирию... Через Казань... А обратно или через Йошкар-Олу, или через Саранск......)))

----------


## belkin

Что именно преподовать надо?

----------

